# Binärschreibweise



## steeeeel (5. Dez 2012)

Hey ich muss folgende Aufgabe machen weiß leider nicht wie ich weiterkomme .....
Aufgabe :

Aufgabe 1 – 25 Punkte StringToFloat
Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das eine auf der Kommandozeile u ̈bergebene Zeichenkette der La ̈nge 32, die nur die Zeichen ’0’ und ’1’ entha ̈lt, verarbeitet.
Zeichenketten im falschen Format fu ̈hren zu einer Fehlermeldung und dem Programmende. Zeichenketten im richtigen Format werden als bina ̈re Codierung einer Gleitkommazahlen mit einfacher Genauigkeit nach IEEE-Standard 754 interpretiert.
• NaN, +0, −0, ∞ und −∞ werden erkannt und es wird NaN, +0, -0, NEGATIVE INFINITY oder POSITIVE INFINITY ausgegeben.
• Es werden int-Werte bestimmt, die das Vorzeichen s, den Exponent e und die Man- tisse m repra ̈sentieren und zwar so, dass die Formel s · 2e−127 · m · 2−23 die dargestellte Gleitkommazahlen mit einfacher Genauigkeit ergibt. Dabei muss beru ̈cksichtigt wer- den, ob es sich um eine normalisiert oder denormalisiert Darstellung handelt.
• Die int-Werte s, e, m und die float-Werte m · 2−23 und s · m · 2e−150 werden aus- gegeben.
Benutzen Sie folgende Klasse als Grundlage fu ̈r Ihre Implementierung.


```
class StringToFloat {
public static void main( String args[] ) {
String str = args [0];
for (int i = 0; i < str.length(); i++)
System.out.print(str.charAt(i)); System.out.println();
} }

soweit bin ich bis jetzt 


class StringToFloat
{
	public static void main (String [] args)
		{
	String str = args [0];
	 if( str.length()!=32)
     {	System.out.print(" Das ist keine Zeichenkette der Länge 32. Gebe eine Zeichenkette mit der Länge 32 ein! ");
     } 
	 if(args[0].charAt(stelle)!=0 || args[0].charAt(stelle)!=1)
			{
				System.out.print(" Bitte gebe eine Zahl in Binärschreibweise ein ! ");
            for(int i=0,i<str.length(),i++)
	{
	}
		System.out.print(str.charAt(i));
}
		}
```




Würd mich freuen wenn ihr euch das mal anschaut 
Gruß


----------



## BuckRogers (5. Dez 2012)

Hast du die Regeln zum Posten von Beiträgen gelesen?

Wo ist das Problem bei deinem Programm?


----------



## pro2 (5. Dez 2012)

Vielleicht fragst du mal deinen Kollegen und ihr helft euch gegenseitig.
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/144772-string-float.html

Es sei denn, es handelt sich hier um einen Zweitaccount.


----------



## steeeeel (5. Dez 2012)

BuckRogers hat gesagt.:


> Hast du die Regeln zum Posten von Beiträgen gelesen?
> 
> Wo ist das Problem bei deinem Programm?



Also ich habe ja bis jetzt nur die Rahmenbedingungen eingeführt.......und Zahlenschreibweise die nicht binär ist und Zahlen die nicht in 32 bit passen ausgeschlossen......


----------

